# What case to choose?



## Sensi Karate (Jan 17, 2010)

Well I posted a thread a month back about getting a new case but instead of getting a case I bought a SSD, 2 HDD and a Logitech G25.  Now however I'm back on the lookout for a new case AGAIN. 

This time I've got a slightly lower budget of around $200 AUD. I buy off this Australian shop: http://umart.com.au/newindex2.phtml?bid=4

I've looked through a few cases and the ones that really stick out from the pack is the Silverstone Raven RV 01 and slightly less, the RV 02. The RV 01 is priced at $219 and looks great as-well as having a unique but efficient way of cooling hardware. The RV 02 is $196 but even though its supposed to be the ' advanced brother' of the RV 01, it doesn't really appeal to me in anyway, plus the window is on the wrong side. After these two comes the HAF 932 (which I think is an ugly thing) at  $207, HAF 922 at $170 and the Lian Li Lancool PC-K62 at $160.

I need a case that has longevity and will last me at-least 3 years. It needs to be able to fit a Radeon 5850/5870 or the new Nvidia Fermi cards coming out, which is supposed to be quite hot. I need it to cool a P55/X58 with a i5/i7 down the line when I upgrade my PC later in the year. I also need it to hold 3-5 HDD's. I wont be using watercooling at all so no need for that and I don't need uber awesome power greatness lolezepeeeowned air circulation and temperatures, I just need my PC to be cool enough that I can oc fairly well (not trying to set any records..)

The only downside in the Raven RV-01 is that its quite large in width and would be hard to fit on my desk (I will have it above my desk since its better access to connections and also so you can see the side window). My desks top width is currently 23.5cm or 235mm in width but it goes to 300mm but theres a 7cm/70mm gap before hitting the wall. The Raven RV 01 is 280mm in width so its just squeezing up top. I will take some pictures of the situation when tomorrow when its light since I've only got a 2 megapixel camera phone on me atm. Maybe I could mod the top part of my desk or something?

Anyways all your help would be appreciated.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 17, 2010)

I would personally look at anything with a Lian li badge. 

Even though its ugly the HAF 932 is one heck of a performer.

Have you looked at the Antec 600 as your "budget-minding" choice?


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 17, 2010)

I have the PC-K62 and it's awesome.  Completely solid tool-less design, Lots of fans, Cable management is great; the supplied holes for wires and it allows you to turn your hard drives around to hide those wires, also has the mobo tray hole for easily swapping out air coolers with backplates without removing the mobo.  I also really like the all black interior.  Here's mine.....


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 17, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I would personally look at anything with a Lian li badge.
> 
> Even though its ugly the HAF 932 is one heck of a performer.
> 
> Have you looked at the Antec 600 as your "budget-minding" choice?



Yeah, the HAF 932 is a great case, but I just 'dislike' the hard rugged look of the case. I prefer something sleak, bold and good looking, but I'm still keeping it as an option. The Antec 600 looks ok but compared to the HAF and Ravens its not that great.

EDIT: Thanks for the post Don.  Does the PC-K62 fit a 5870 in it and what temps do you get with your setup? Also how many fans are there in the case?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 17, 2010)

antec 600 is just same as the 300 but re-designed in my opinion i wouldn't recommend it.
go for a HAF 932 or 922 or a lian-li


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 18, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> antec 600 is just same as the 300 but re-designed in my opinion i wouldn't recommend it.
> go for a HAF 932 or 922 or a lian-li



I know the HAF 932 is the best cooling, but seriously I HATE the look of it. I know cooling>looks is for the most, but if I can't bear to look at the thing, why should I buy it? 

This is the cases I'm now looking at in my price range. If you own one please post a screenie of interior and exterior of the case. 

Silverstone Raven RV 01 
Silverstone Raven RV 02 (does anyone know if you can change the window side around?)
Antec Nine Hundred and Two
Antec P183 (I like that its aluminum.. but I still dunno..)
Lian Li Lancool PC-K62 (I don't like the front part of the case... looks to similar to mine and I hate that.  seems good otherwise..)
NZXT TmpestElite Black case with Blue Led (build quality?)

Like I said before, I need it to fit a 5850/5870 with an i5/i7 setup. Also needs to be future upgrade proof.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 18, 2010)

Meh forget about the tempest, I was itching for one, liked its looks but... you said it yourself! I ended up being a happy owner of a 922. Aint sure it will fit the 5870 (tempest) though, some say it can, some say you must remove the hdd cages. Now, I might be wrong too.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 18, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Meh forget about the tempest, I was itching for one, liked its looks but... you said it yourself! I ended up being a happy owner of a 922. Aint sure it will fit the 5870 though, some say it can, some say you must remove the hdd cages. Now, I might be wrong too.



I still can't get passed the looks of a HAF 932/922. Some like the industrial look, others hate it (thats me. ). Same could be said for the Raven RV 01 but its sleak looks are just awesome. 

Thanks for the help about the tempest though. Thats out of the question then.  

If anyone still has some screenies of the cases or have some good info, post since I can't make up my mind.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 18, 2010)

Why not Xigmatek Midgard for half your budget? http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=139&bid=4&sid=48023 edit: sidewindow version seems to be on stock, would get that now, but those weren't made when I got mine http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=139&bid=4&sid=48027


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 19, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Why not Xigmatek Midgard for half your budget? http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=139&bid=4&sid=48023 edit: sidewindow version seems to be on stock, would get that now, but those weren't made when I got mine http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=139&bid=4&sid=48027
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100118/Xigmatek.jpg



I love the LED on that case! I'll be sure to keep it on my radar for cases. Thanks. 

I'm really interested in the Antec cases I listed before. If anyone owns one please post some piccies and info on how good/bad they are.


----------



## moocow0463 (Jan 19, 2010)

i had this same topic a while back not that long ago actually and i liked the raven case aswell but i read how well the 932 performs and i dont think anything can really compare. for me it came down to the antec 1200 and the HAF 932. i didnt check out your store but on newegg they offer the haf932 in 3 versions, a limited edition, "blue" edition and then the standard, the blue has led fans with on/off switches at the same price as the standard. but if u want a different color you would have to replace atleast the side panel and front panel fans

i chose the haf932 it has some custom options and its future proof for those who choose water cooling down the road, has a fill hole in the top of the case for the reservoir and 2 exit points for hoses in the back if you need. the 230 side panel fans have be swapped for 4x 120mm fans and the front can be swapped for 2x120mm fans if you dont like the large fan design


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 19, 2010)

moocow0463 said:


> i had this same topic a while back not that long ago actually and i liked the raven case aswell but i read how well the 932 performs and i dont think anything can really compare. for me it came down to the antec 1200 and the HAF 932. i didnt check out your store but on newegg they offer the haf932 in 3 versions, a limited edition, "blue" edition and then the standard, the blue has led fans with on/off switches at the same price as the standard. but if u want a different color you would have to replace atleast the side panel and front panel fans
> 
> i chose the haf932 it has some custom options and its future proof for those who choose water cooling down the road, has a fill hole in the top of the case for the reservoir and 2 exit points for hoses in the back if you need. the 230 side panel fans have be swapped for 4x 120mm fans and the front can be swapped for 2x120mm fans if you dont like the large fan design



Like I said before, I can't choose a case that I cant bare to look at. Though thanks for the suggestion. 

Anyone own an Antec 902 or P183?


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 19, 2010)

My case is very similar to a 902 with a few more fans.  I'm not sure if it's available in your area, however.  I really like it, it's quiet and roomy, I'm about to fill it full of water cooling gear.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811517004


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sensi Karate said:


> I know the HAF 932 is the best cooling, but seriously I HATE the look of it. I know cooling>looks is for the most, but if I can't bear to look at the thing, why should I buy it?
> 
> This is the cases I'm now looking at in my price range. If you own one please post a screenie of interior and exterior of the case.
> 
> ...


If you like the cooling of the 932 and 922 then I suggest you look up the Sniper. Its got all the same guts but a completely different face.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 19, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> My case is very similar to a 902 with a few more fans.  I'm not sure if it's available in your area, however.  I really like it, it's quiet and roomy, I'm about to fill it full of water cooling gear.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811517004



Nice case, looks very similar to the 902 actually.  Like you said its not available on umart. Thanks for the suggestion though. 



TheMailMan78 said:


> If you like the cooling of the 932 and 922 then I suggest you look up the Sniper. Its got all the same guts but a completely different face.
> 
> http://www.hardware.info/images/news/Coolermaster_Sniper-10.jpg



Thanks for the suggestion, I like the look but the legs look like crap but they should be able to be removed. 

Would mid tower cases be able to hold 2x5870 or large cards? I may go down the hydra/cf/sli road and want to make sure.

Also the pic attached shows my top desk size. The ruler is 30cm and the desk top goes to 23.5cm as shown on the picture. Most cases should fit on that, but I think I could go over the side a bit (or push the desk closer to the wall so it doesn't lean to much.)


----------



## ehume (Jan 19, 2010)

Those legs on the Sniper rotate in or out, at your preference.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 19, 2010)

ehume said:


> Those legs on the Sniper rotate in or out, at your preference.



Thanks for the information. 

Suggest a case!


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 19, 2010)

I really like that Sniper case that Mailman showed, if its internals give you the space thats the one I'd go for. I have a Antec 300 which was cheap but lacks the space, but looks wise I love it and that Sniper case looks quite similar. Although I'd rip out the LEDs, can't stand 'em, but thats just me, LOL.


----------



## ehume (Jan 20, 2010)

Here's a Cooler master ACTS 480. Here is what a guy did with one.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 20, 2010)

I can vouch for the Lancool K-62! Its a really good case with tons of options, all tooless and the first tooless case that just works properly.

Really now i have a lancool i would never look back again, its just a style of design they make that i like and the build quality is magnificent. Lian Li are good too but the Armoursuit is just to much!

I had an NZXT Tempest and while it was nice the final quality wasn't there, slightly horrible to cable manage and the top mesh/front panel were not that great like the mesh would bend to easy and the pegs to hold the front panel where terrible.

Silverstone Fortress FT01 is another nice case if the wackyness of the Raven is not your taste. The FT02 is also nice but the style is slightly different, SCRATCH that the FT02 is like the Raven with the top panel.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 20, 2010)

mikek75 said:


> I really like that Sniper case that Mailman showed, if its internals give you the space thats the one I'd go for. I have a Antec 300 which was cheap but lacks the space, but looks wise I love it and that Sniper case looks quite similar. Although I'd rip out the LEDs, can't stand 'em, but thats just me, LOL.



I like the Sniper better then the HAF but still its looks still don't appeal to me to much.  That large knob ontop is just HORRIBLE and I would've liked a clear window instead of that mesh crap on the side. But I do love blue LEDs and some other areas of it. 



ehume said:


> Here's a Cooler master ACTS 480. Here is what a guy did with one.



Thats one awesome case, love the aluminum! However on umart (Australian) its for $350, well off my budget and even then I wouldn't get it since the 800D is only $50 more and has much more features. Unfortunately I'm not willing to spend $350 or $400 on a case.  Ebay has it at $270 but I don't buy off ebay...



MilkyWay said:


> I can vouch for the Lancool K-62! Its a really good case with tons of options, all tooless and the first tooless case that just works properly.
> 
> Really now i have a lancool i would never look back again, its just a style of design they make that i like and the build quality is magnificent. Lian Li are good too but the Armoursuit is just to much!
> 
> ...



Lancool K-62 has grown on me, and seems like a very reasonable choice. I read a review on techpowerup about how things were falling off and stuff, and that scared me a bit. But elsewhere it gets high praise. One of my favs atm. 

The Silverstone Fortress FT01 looks good but other then that its supposed to be crap. Though I love the look of it.  FT02 isn't on umart so I can't really get it. I still love the look of the Raven RV-01 but I would've prefered just a cheap full aluminum case with good cooling. None to be found though... 

Oh and btw to everyone, I love a good side window on a case.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 20, 2010)

I just edited the main post with a little more information on case selection:



> EDIT: I've gotten a small list of cases. Any cases you suggest which I like will be added. If you have any good information on the case from a source or you personal ownership please post.
> 
> Cases:
> - Antec P183
> ...



Would a CM V8 fit in a Lancool PC-K62? I will most likely get a CM V8 in the future and need sure it will. 

Ugh.. I'm still having such a hard decision choosing... >_<


----------



## Jetster (Jan 21, 2010)

I personally like the Antec P183. Solid built, well insulated and forget about the side window and the fancy lights. The Plexiglas just lets sound out.  The sides of this case are three layers thick to suppress noise and it works. My P182 is whisper quiet,. Also it has a separate compartment for the PSU to keep your hot spots under control. Comes with two 120 3 speed fans but will hold 5 easily. two large GPU no problem. Just slide out one of the HD cases. This thing is built. You could stand on it with no problem

But its heavy. Which I don't mind. its also has great wire management.

The Lian Li Lancool PC-K62 is a nice case but next to the P-183 it look cheep. Just saying
The Cooler master ACTS 480 is also nice 

What about the P-193?        http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?id=184
120mm Fans 1 x 120mm exhaust TriCool rear fan 
140mm Fans 2 x 140mm exhaust TriCool top fans 
200mm Fans 1 side 200mm fan for dual graphics cards
You can add
120mm Fans 2 x 120mm intake TriCool front fans

 don't know if its possible to have more air flow


----------



## majestic12 (Jan 21, 2010)

The updated Cooler Master CM690 II will be coming out with a windowed version soon and looks really good.  The cooling should be on par with the Sniper and the HAF models.  If I was building an ATX setup, that is the case I'd get.  Better yet, the price is reasonable ($99 USD -not sure how much down under).


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 21, 2010)

Jetster said:


> I personally like the Antec P183. Solid built, well insulated and forget about the side window and the fancy lights. The Plexiglas just lets sound out.  The sides of this case are three layers thick to suppress noise and it works. My P182 is whisper quiet,. Also it has a separate compartment for the PSU to keep your hot spots under control. Comes with two 120 3 speed fans but will hold 5 easily. two large GPU no problem. Just slide out one of the HD cases. This thing is built. You could stand on it with no problem
> 
> But its heavy. Which I don't mind. its also has great wire management.
> 
> ...



Cheers thats really helpful! You answered all my questions about that case and thanks for doing so.  The P-193 and ACTS 840 is out of my range unfortunately but I still love the P183. Thanks once again. 



anotherworld said:


> I like this one "OnBoard" recommended:http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=139&bid=4&sid=48023



Its a good case, I love the LEDs like I stated before. However theres a few more cases I now have lined up which are slightly more expensive for much more features. If I was on a $100 budget that'd be my first choice. 



majestic12 said:


> The updated Cooler Master CM690 II will be coming out with a windowed version soon and looks really good.  The cooling should be on par with the Sniper and the HAF models.  If I was building an ATX setup, that is the case I'd get.  Better yet, the price is reasonable ($99 USD -not sure how much down under).



That CM 690 II looks great and fairly cheap as-well ($109 AUD) but I cant seem to find it on umart and I don't think it'll be found for quite some time. Personally I'd like to get the case now so I don't keep looking forever.  Though thanks for the suggestion, cheers. 

I've now gotten a new smaller list with my favourite cases, as-well as an unexpected one. The HAF 922 grew on me and after looking at a few pictures I actually really like the look of it. It looks  less aggressive and not ugly and I think its on top of my list atm.  Weird... I know.  However the HAF 932 is still pretty damn ugly for my tastes... heh.. 

Heres the new list in order of favourite atm:
- HAF 922
- Antec P183
- Lancool PC-K62
- Raven RV 01 

and maybe the HAF 932.. but I still seriously don't like it but times may change my thought like the HAF 922. 

If anyone has information of the HAF 922 (the only case I don't have much info on atm...) then I'd gladly appreciate it.

- Is it noisy (side window version) as everyone says it is?
- Good cable management?
- Good air circulation?
- Can fit large cards like 2x5870s?
- How many fans are there (is there only one red led fan?) and is there space for extra?
- Does it feel cheap/flimsy like Thermaltake/NZXT cases?
- Can it fit a big aftermarket cooler like a CM V8?
- Easy to mod? (I was just going to spray/paint the interior black or red like this: here...)

I don't care about dual PSU or watercooling so I'm liking the 922 over the 932 (ugly). 

Cheers and I'm nearly ready to buy thanks to everyone.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 21, 2010)

I told you so! The haf is indeed ugly but you get to like it and love it for many other reasons! Btw, you won't find it ugly as time goes by! 

1. It can be sometines noisy, but I guess its because of the airflow, not the fans. That said, you can't complain, since the your temps will be good. 

2. Cable management is good, I'm no good at hiding cables, but with the haf it was a breeze. You can tuck everything behind the motherboard (see the size of the panels) See the mailman's mailbox, quite an example : http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111811

3. Yes, you can actually feel it. The circulation os great.

4. I've seen pics on the net housing 2 5870's, that's why I went for it (not like i'm gonna buy 2 5870's anyway!) 

5. There are 3 stock fans, 2x200 and a 120. one of the 200's has a red led (you can turn it off if you want) You can put 3 more fans, 1x120 at the bottom for intake, 2x120 or 1x200 on the side panel. you can aslo exchange your 200's for 2x120's if you want but that would be more noise for more airflow, I guess.

6. It doesnt feel cheap at all, the panels are damn solid, i could kill an elephant with it (ok I overstated this one!)  The tool less kits are ok. Much better than I have seen in other cases. Dont know for lian li's or antec's though.

7. It can fit a v8 pretty easily, it's one of the fattest cases out there.

8. Easy to mod? Now that's another question, since I'm thinking about that too. I'm a bit scared that I mess up with it  The only trouble I can see is that there are a couple of rivets that might get in the way of completely stripping it off. But there are a lot of examples even here on tpu where a lot of members have done it with no probs. An example would be superxps rig, but that was a 932. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112911

Hope this helps you. But wear in mind that I'm a fanboy of the 922  but these are impartial thoughts.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 21, 2010)

Sensi Karate said:


> I just edited the main post with a little more information on case selection:
> 
> EDIT: I've gotten a small list of cases. Any cases you suggest which I like will be added. If you have any good information on the case from a source or you personal ownership please post.
> 
> Also these are some features I need in a case.



Features:
_- Side Window_
Has: http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=139&bid=4&sid=48027

_- Good cooling (three fans min with more room for upgrade if possible)_
More than enough. I have 120mm on back and top and 140mm on bottom front and 120mm on 5.25" bay. Top&bottom&sidepanel still free and most places accept 140mm too.

_- Room to fit a aftermarket cooler such as a CM V8_
Yep, my cooler is 157mm high (don't know about that)

_- Room to fit at-least 2x5870 or any large graphic cards. Need the future proof_
Yes fits, as can be seen on my picture.

_- Good quality build_
For the price it's good, but obviously for more money you might get better quality.

_- At-least four 3.5" HDD bays with five + being great!_
5 HDD bays, all accepting 2.5" ssd:s too, noticed you had those (and part of the reason I wanted this, as a future proof). They have vibration dampeners, but if you have noisy HDD it won't help as the other side of the sidepanel is full of holes on HDD area  My samsungs are quiet though.

_- LEDs on most of the fans, if not all (red or blue but red being slightly more attractive to a future rig I have planned)_
Two red fans with while LEDs included, see gallery link for more realistic shot.

_- Black interior a plus _
It is.

Weird quote reply, but hope you make something out of it. Here's also my case gallery images (with old hardware in), but should give you better idea of otherside as well as empty + led lights.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2270.html

edit: oh I was late  Well hope your new case serves you well, what ever it is


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 21, 2010)

A couple of pics of the V8 in a 922.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 22, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Features:
> _- Side Window_
> Has: http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=139&bid=4&sid=48027
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information, even if it was in vein.  I really like that Midgard case but I can spend a little more for something better features wise. I'm still seriously lovin' the orange LED's on it though.  Thanks for the encouragement on my case choice.  Hope you have some great times with your case. 



assaulter_99 said:


> I told you so! The haf is indeed ugly but you get to like it and love it for many other reasons! Btw, you won't find it ugly as time goes by!
> 
> 1. It can be sometines noisy, but I guess its because of the airflow, not the fans. That said, you can't complain, since the your temps will be good.
> 
> ...



Cheers mate, that information is excellent.  I'm sort of disappointed about the LEDs but I think I could get some Red LED fans for it. I actually don't think the HAF 922 is ugly, it looks great to me. I'm actually not getting 2x5870 either, but I may get a large card down the line so I want to be secure for 2-3 years. I will most likely get a 5850 in the coming months. Thanks for the help. 



assaulter_99 said:


> A couple of pics of the V8 in a 922.



Cheers, love the black/red interior, looks so good. Thats what I want to do with mine. 

I think I'll choose the HAF 922 but I'll do a little more research before I finalize that. 

If I do choose the HAF 922 I want to replace the fans with LEDs, I may just buy one or two to start with but if anyone has any suggestions on a good red LED fan that I can get, please tell me.  The Xigmatek 120mm Red LED fan looks good and is cheap at $13. Have a look here if you'd like to help: http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&bid=4&id2=54

Cheers guys!


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 22, 2010)

Well I'm sold on the HAF 922 case. Read heaps of reviews and it just seems perfect. I'll be ordering it today/tomorrow and should have it a day or two after ordering (I'll pick it up from online stores local shop). Just like to thank everyone for helping me in the decision, it really came down to the Lancool PC K62, Antec P183 and the HAF 922 but really the HAF is best bang for the price in my books.  

Thanks again.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 22, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Why not Xigmatek Midgard for half your budget? http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=139&bid=4&sid=48023 edit: sidewindow version seems to be on stock, would get that now, but those weren't made when I got mine http://umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=139&bid=4&sid=48027
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100118/Xigmatek.jpg



I'm a little late on this thread, but that PSU sleeving is just awesome.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sensi Karate said:


> Well I'm sold on the HAF 922 case. Read heaps of reviews and it just seems perfect. I'll be ordering it today/tomorrow and should have it a day or two after ordering (I'll pick it up from online stores local shop). Just like to thank everyone for helping me in the decision, it really came down to the Lancool PC K62, Antec P183 and the HAF 922 but really the HAF is best bang for the price in my books.
> 
> Thanks again.



Your going to love it man.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Your going to love it man.



Cheers mate, I can't wait.  Before I do any installing of hardware I'll paint the interior black so I don't have to rip out my hardware after I've tried to make it neat.  

Btw your cable management on the HAF 932 is awesome!


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 31, 2010)

I just got the case on the weekend and I'm happy with my decision. Its bigger then my Thermaltake V9 in length (only by a few inches) and width but the height is about the same. Its build quality is much better then my TT V9 and it looks really good. 

Here are some pictures of it:
















Heh... everything is ripped off it for painting.  In the first five minutes of getting the case I had taken out all the fans and all the tooless bay device things. I'm now just about to spray paint the thing in a few hours a black matte interior. First I'll spray paint the interior (and part of the exterior) with Self Etching spray and let it sit. Then I'll spray a layer or two of gloss black since I've only got that lying around atm. Then I'll go buy some matte black and spray a remaining two coats to finish it off. Can't wait! 

Thanks for all the help once again guys.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like you're off to a great start!  That 3M blue 7 day tape costs damn near as much as paint


----------



## Sensi Karate (Jan 31, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Looks like you're off to a great start!  That 3M blue 7 day tape costs damn near as much as paint



Yeah that tape is pretty expensive but great quality. I tried to use as little as possible.  

I've done two layers of self etching primer and one layer of gloss and now I'm going to do two layers of matte black in about ten minutes time. Unfortunately I did make a run on a corner but a side panel covers it so I'm fine with it.

More piccies!

Black Gloss stage:















EDIT: I just did the first layer black matte finish. Will post pics later.


----------

